

US concerns over UK vote on EU - simonbarker87
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-20961651

======
simonbarker87
As someone from the UK it is interesting to hear that the US view is of
concern over UK holding a referendum. I have no particular view on the matter
in question at the moment (UK role in EU) but it is odd to hear the view of
the leader of a proud democracy is anti this referendum. Does the US have
referendums? Or is it all left up to mid terms and presidential's?

~~~
anigbrowl
Some individual states have ballot measures, which can be placed on the ballot
by the governor, legislature, or petition of the citizens. There are many of
them every year. I used to think this was a great idea.

